# Milbank Products



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I’ve always been very satisfied with Milbank products. Keep up the good work.


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I agree. :thumbsup:


Thanks. They make great products.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Picked up a milbank 320 amp can just today


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

How come we don't get this Carp in Hawaii? I never run across Millbank anything.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use Milbank all the time but to be honest their knockouts suck ass. I would rather they just left the bottom plain. 
Honestly they may have the best products with the worst design ever.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Milbank* has a New England catalog ,providing what _(to my knowledge)_ no other metering company offers.:notworthy:

I'm unsure why, perhaps the NE poco's are a tad more picky,:blink: but i do know that when i call milbank tech support and 'splain i'm from N.E. they sent me to their N.E. tech:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I use Milbank all the time but to be honest their knockouts suck ass. I would rather they just left the bottom plain.
> Honestly they may have the best products with the worst design ever.


That's because you're not using my method to pop the KO's.

It's much faster than drilling and punching your own KO.


----------



## Milbank_Megan (Jun 30, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> How come we don't get this Carp in Hawaii? I never run across Millbank anything.


We'd love to get Milbank product to you in Hawaii! Call us for help 877-483-5314.:vs_mobile:


----------



## Milbank_Megan (Jun 30, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> I use Milbank all the time but to be honest their knockouts suck ass. I would rather they just left the bottom plain.
> Honestly they may have the best products with the worst design ever.


Sorry you had some issues. If you have a specific part number, we can check it out. Occasionally the run just before the tooling is changed is not as sharp as previous knockouts.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Milbank_Megan said:


> Sorry you had some issues. If you have a specific part number, we can check it out. Occasionally the run just before the tooling is changed is not as sharp as previous knockouts.


Don't fret Marissa. Milbank isn't the only brand out there with difficult knockouts. At some point, you have fundamental laws of metallurgy that limit what a partially punched hole can do. The only two ways it seems to go is either the KO falls out for no reason, or you need an air chisel to remove it.

In some cases, an unstamped can is nice. A real electrician can make the holes he needs.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Milbank products are very expensive. The big 4 electrical manufacturers make cheaper metering products.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think what happens is the dies at the factory get dull and don't do a good job with the concentric or eccentric ko's


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Don't fret Marissa. Milbank isn't the only brand out there with difficult knockouts. At some point, you have fundamental laws of metallurgy that limit what a partially punched hole can do. The only two ways it seems to go is either the KO falls out for no reason, or you need an air chisel to remove it.
> 
> In some cases, an unstamped can is nice.* A real electrician can make the holes he needs.*


I'd rather make my own in the spots I need them.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Milbank_Megan said:


> We'd love to get Milbank product to you in Hawaii! Call us for help 877-483-5314.:vs_mobile:


Thanks. A distributor in my area donated a Milbank 200 amp overhead bypass meter when we did a service upgrade for an Iraqi war veteran when he was deployed. We did the service upgrade without charge.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> Milbank products are very expensive. The big 4 electrical manufacturers make cheaper metering products.


No they do not. You are proving your not really an electrician.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> > Milbank products are very expensive. The big 4 electrical manufacturers make cheaper metering products.
> ...


I see.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great products. Thanks again.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> We did the service upgrade without charge.


I don't like changing them hot either.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

MTW said:


> Milbank products are very expensive. The big 4 electrical manufacturers make cheaper metering products.


POCO gives them out free. My 320 amp'er was free. Meter shack is right by lowes and is on the honor system.... need one?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> POCO gives them out free. My 320 amp'er was free. Meter shack is right by lowes and is on the honor system.... need one?


Send me 5. I'll cover the shipping.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> No they do not. You are proving your not really an electrician.


We can get Siemens meter mains for about 1/2 the price of an equivalent milbank. The regular meter sockets are competitive though.


----------



## ALAN HARNOIS (Dec 31, 2009)

have Talon/Siemens......turns out to be as good as milbank.....little cheaper priced


----------

